# Whats working now?



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Spent the day out hunting for coyotes in an area that I hunt big game hoping too take a few coyotes out before the deer and elk start having their fawns and calves. I usally can't hunt this area in the winter when the furs are prime because the snow is too deep and the forest service has the gates closed into these areas. I made about 8 stands and didn't have any come into my calls. I used hand calls and e-calls and played distress sounds, bird sounds, coyote vocals, pup distress, and if I would have brought the kitchen sink I would have used that. The only success I had was when I was walking into a stand I spotted a coyote on the opposite hillside and made about a 300 yard shot on it. I think they have had their pups and are staying pretty tight to their dens. I was in a coyote rich area. I was wondering what sounds or tactics some of you guys might be using this time of year that might be working?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You are correct Ruger, they have had their pups and are staying close to the dens to raise them. I choose not to hunt this time of year, unless there is livestock predation involved. The pups will be able to fend for themselves by sept-oct. I'll work on loads and practice my shooting and calling through the summer. Even a coyote deserves better than starvation. JMHO


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its a very good opinion Don thats what I do.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

We have started seeing fox pups on a regular occaision here at home, I am sure the Coyotes have had their pups also!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Id leave the fox be, such a beautiful in balance predator. Yotes however are the dominant predator bar none, and like the book I read from "wilded", it was said that after a nuclear holocaust, the last living thing would be a yote--think about it!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ruger not that I know your area but what kind of sign were you seeing ? Are they out running ? Like Don says the females have suckling pups that will die due to starvation, sad way to go. Some states have a closed season durring that time. You are however trying to eliminate the predators there so that is an issue.

But back to your question...find out where they are. Looking for sign to locate animals would be my first job. After that I would be seeing what works.

Good luck dude.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I've been thinking about going out at night and doing some locating calls and find places where they might be denned up, and marking those spots. I have a guy coming from Illinois this summer who wants to try his luck at hunting coyotes, thought I might try to get some leg work done before he gets here and have several located. In years past when I have called this time of year I have mostly males come in. Does that seem to be the case with others that call this time of year?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Too busy fishing, working, or spending time in the garden. However my eyes are always open !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Fishing! If the wind ever dies down that is what I am anxious to get out and do!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I used to really enjoy catching rainbows n browns up in the mountains. .That was back in the early 80's. Good luck.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

I understand the idea of not killing the females this time of year and starvation is sad and horrible way to go for anything. But if they are noticing your game herds or ranch animals being knocked off then so be it, kill them all ! I know that is a cruel and heartless way to be but I have seen yotes kill several small and new born deer. watched one chase a mature doe for over a hundred yards until she ran right by my blind and into the middle of a tank, I shot that yote and the old doe was still to scared to come out of the water that she was swimming in !

Each to there own I guess. Kinda like killing a ol sow that is full of babies, 1 shot and MULTIPLE kills !!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Lucas...I am on both sides.

I agree and disagree, problem is there is prey and predators. Did you help that doe out ?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Didn't mean too start a debate! I see both sides of the picture and I am open to viewpoints from both sides. It is a fine line you have to draw for each and every individual. There is thousands of acres of public lands in the area around where I live, and I pretty much hunt coyotes in the spring and summer in the the areas I hunt my deer and elk in. I know they play a major impact on the fawns and calves in these areas. The bears and mountain lions I feel have just as big of an impact or maybe even bigger, their just isn't a season on those two major predators this time of year or I would probably be hunting them.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

she was shaken but unharmed as she got out of the tank. The yote on the other hand got to hang on a fence post ;-)


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Ruger said:


> Didn't mean too start a debate! I see both sides of the picture and I am open to viewpoints from both sides. It is a fine line you have to draw for each and every individual.


I don't think you have Ruger, I think its more down to the individual on how they feel. I don't like to have something suffer because of my actions so I try to hammer the foxes in the winter and leave them alone to raise their young in the spring and early summer. When the cubs start to wonder on their own on to the stubble after harvest their luck runs out! 
I love birds of prey, stoats, weasels and polecats but they are a bugger on ground nesting birds and other wildlife, I hate to see them killed so I'll do the best I can to control the magpies, crows, rats and squirrels so what the stoat etc take is not a problem. But with all that said if its killing farm livestock and thats someone's living fine put its lights out no problem.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I don't think you have Ruger, I think its more down to the individual on how they feel. I don't like to have something suffer because of my actions so I try to hammer the foxes in the winter and leave them alone to raise their young in the spring and early summer. When the cubs start to wonder on their own on to the stubble after harvest their luck runs out!
> I love birds of prey, stoats, weasels and polecats but they are a bugger on ground nesting birds and other wildlife, I hate to see them killed so I'll do the best I can to control the magpies, crows, rats and squirrels so what the stoat etc take is not a problem. But with all that said if its killing farm livestock and thats someone's living fine put its lights out no problem.


Do rats , Squirrels, crows and magpies not have young? 
If the coyotes werent such a problem and a top notch predator im sure they would have a season like the fox. But truth is the dont. So our recourses and conservation open the seasons to keep there numbers down! It is a cruel way to go, but so is getting run into a fence and cut up with you tongue hanging out and die from exhaustion!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

lucas_shane said:


> she was shaken but unharmed as she got out of the tank. The yote on the other hand got to hang on a fence post ;-)


hang em up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I wonder...did that doe have the common sense to hop into a tank to escape capture







. I doubt it...but it is neat how things just happen to happen.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> Do rats , Squirrels, crows and magpies not have young?


Yes they do thats why I don't shoot through out spring and summer at all.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

On a call said:


> I wonder...did that doe have the common sense to hop into a tank to escape capture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont doubt it one bit ! Running hogs with dogs, that is exactly what a sow would do if she could keep ahead of the dogs but not out run them, everytime! They would find water and make a stand. I have also seen that with deer dogs in Mississippi, deer would tire and go to water.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree I think she knew exctly what she was doing.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've seen many prey animals head for water when pursued by predators, I say seen as in wildlife documentaries.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

deer hit the water almost every time when hounds or begals are on them... seen deer run down ditches to gain ground on the hounds and i also have seen them swim a watershed lake just to get away....

"Ruger", its been tough for the last 2 or 3 weeks to call a dawg, better yet even locate them... I dont know if its the heat or what that has caused the shut down of calling these guys in but we were doing good until the heat hit us here in Mississippi...

We are also thinking that the other animals are starting to have their young'ns and the yotes are full in the mornings and calling may work better in the evenings because they have been dened up all day and they might listen with their stomachs instead of just their ears....


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Haven't tried calling in the evenings but I think I would have to agree with you about the heat. Monday morning we had a low of 21 degrees and it was 80 by mid afternoon, crazy weather! Wish I would have been able to call that morning. I also agree that their stomachs are probably full in the morning, There is a lot of food sources at there this time of year. I think the trick would to be to slip right on top of them without them knowing it and do some low volume calling. If your close enough to em I think they will come to investigate. Fawns and elk calves are starting to drop so I think fawn distress and elk calf distress might be pretty good now.


----------

